# 150 HP 2005 Optimax Fuel Filter Removal



## boggybob

My 150 HP 2005 Optimax warning horn is beeping 4 times every two minutes. The owners manual indicates two possible causes; low oil level in the engine mounted reservoir under the cowl or, the water level in the engine mounted water separating fuel filter is at the max allowed level.

I checked the oil level in the reservoir. It was full. 

I then tried to remove the filter per the maintenance instructions in owner's manual. However, I could not remove the sensor wire from the bottom of the filter and I could not get the filter to turn.

How do you disconnect the wire? Is it a plug connection that you just pull downward to remove, or is there a retainer nut that must be removed before the wire can be disconnected? 

Once you get the sensor wire off, how do you get a grip on the filter so that you can spin it off? 

Also, are there any other possible causes for the beeps?


----------



## jjam

Get a hold of Dave here..he's mobile, @ Davlor Marine....He can do it in about 5 mins or will be happy to walk you thru it..

Good luck & hope you get back out there soon!

Jimmy


----------



## neuby

The plug is just a slip on connector- should come off by pulling straight down. You may need a needle nose and grab it about 1/2 inch below the filter so you are not squeezing the nipple it connects to. I know there is not a lot of room under the opti's cowling.

You will probably need a filter wrench to get the filter off if it has been on for awhile. The best kind is probably adjustable strap filter wrench- you can usually find these at any autoparts store in a two pack- one larger and one smaller one for about $10. The smaller one is the one you want to use. The filter will screw off by turning towards the bow of the boat (CC). I would replace these about once a year- Sierra does make them now so you should be able to get them at a marine store in addition to the mercury dealer. Disconnecting the wire should stop the alarm if you restart the engine and still have a problem. It should be obvious though if the filter is full of water or other crap if that is your problem.

The oil tank itself and/or the sensor can also go bad giving the same alarm. In my experience if this is the case, then the alarm should continue going off even with the engine not running with the key on. If it is a bad tank eventually the engine will cut the RPM's after the alarm has run for a certain amount of time. TO confirm you do not have an oil pump or other problem, screw the cap off slightly while the engine is running and oil should flow out around the cap.

Hope this helps. You can PM me and I would be happy to help walk you through if I can.


----------



## mantress

My 200 Opti did the same thing. Don't bother with West Marine, they won't have it in stock. Bought the replacement fuel filter at Bayview Marine. Sure enough, had water in bottom of filter. I also pulled the fuel water seperator, it wasn't that bad. The filter comes with a replacement sensor you screw into the bottom of the fuel filter. Don't try to screw off the old one. I used a small auto oil filter wrench, tight fit but worked perfectly.


----------



## X-Shark

That is why you need a "Racor style" filter with drain able filter before the fuel goes to the motor.


----------



## neuby

X-Shark said:


> That is why you need a "Racor style" filter with drain able filter before the fuel goes to the motor.


Yep- If you dump/drain the Racor style fuel/water seperators regularly, you will never have to worry about the onboard filter or the fuel/water alarms going off.


----------

